

Weebly featured in Chrome Web Store - drusenko
http://blog.weebly.com/2/post/2010/12/weebly-launches-as-a-featured-google-chrome-web-store-app.html

======
drusenko
To answer the question that will inevitably come: It's more than just a link.

We're really excited about this for a few reasons. First and foremost, it
eliminates any sign-up friction to use the app, and that's pretty important.
Chrome users are generally logged in with their Google accounts already.

Second, it's an important discovery feature that hasn't previously existed for
the web. Chrome will be driving people to the web store, and a large install
base of users (120M+ active) will hopefully be using it as a trusted source to
find, rate, and install applications.

Third, Google is really pushing people building on web technologies to create
their websites more like traditional apps. If you look at the NYT or Sports
Illustrated apps they demo'ed today, you'll find a lot more in common
interaction-wise with apps for the iPhone or iPad than you would with your
traditional website. The difference is in the technologies used to make the
app work.

Weebly is already a very complex and rich web application, and it's always
been awkward to describe it as a "website" instead of an "application".

EDIT: Also we'd really appreciate if people would try out the app and give it
a rating at
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cnocophcbjfiimmnhl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cnocophcbjfiimmnhlhleaooedeheifb)

~~~
babble
Off topic question: How do you feel about so many people creating website with
spammy content for SEO purposes? I've come across a few of them. I'm sure a
ton get made. How do you deal with that?

~~~
drusenko
We fight spam fairly aggressively, and the amount of spam created on the
system is a very small percentage of the legitimate users. You've probably
visited multiple legitimate Weebly websites before but just didn't know we
were behind them.

From what we can tell, we have a lower percentage of spammy sites created than
sites like Blogger or Wordpress. But it's an ongoing fight.

~~~
babble
Gotcha, thanks. Was just curious. Good luck and congrats.

------
klbarry
Weebly is great, I wish that design contest went somewhere though (it seems
like there is still few basic design choices)

~~~
drusenko
Actually, the design contest results were amazing. We had over 2,000
submissions, and a couple hundred of those will end up being implemented in
Weebly.

We're actually waiting until we can fully support all of the "features" of
some of the best designs before bringing them in to the gallery, but half of
the finalists are already live and available.

